# Cichlids Won't Eat Food at Top of Tank



## msclark1964

I have only had my cichlids in the tank for a little over 48 hours. They seem to eat the sinking pellet food just fine but won't go anywhere near the top of the tank to eat the flakes. They are still small so I don't think they can eat the pellets yet. Since the tank has only been up for a few days we are still adding plants, etc. but the fish are swimming around and doing just fine otherwise.

Anyone have any ideas about why they won't go to the top of the tank?

Thanks!!

Melinda


----------



## Fishy Freak

I'd say they are shy as in a new surrounding. Try making the flakes sink if you are worried, or get some granules that will sink and be smaller.


----------



## mpfsr

msclark1964 said:


> I have only had my cichlids in the tank for a little over 48 hours. Since the tank has only been up for a few days we are still adding plants, etc. but the fish are swimming around and doing just fine otherwise.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas about why they won't go to the top of the tank?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Melinda


Do you know about the nitrogen cycle? If your tank has only been up for a few days I think them not eating at the top is not gonna be your biggest problem with them . 
You can hold the flakes between your fingers and then with them under water slowly grind your fingers together releasing them to get them to fall to the bottom.
But i would read about the nitrogen cycle before you do anything else if you don't know about it. couldn't find a post on it here so i'll post this for you to read if needed...http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/forum/index.php?topic=9402.0


----------



## msclark1964

mpfsr said:


> Do you know about the nitrogen cycle? If your tank has only been up for a few days I think them not eating at the top is not gonna be your biggest problem with them .
> You can hold the flakes between your fingers and then with them under water slowly grind your fingers together releasing them to get them to fall to the bottom.
> But i would read about the nitrogen cycle before you do anything else if you don't know about it. couldn't find a post on it here so i'll post this for you to read if needed...http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/forum/index.php?topic=9402.0


Thanks for the info. I did know some about this but the link was very informative. The fish do eat and I have sand in the bottom of the tank so I can see if there is uneaten food. So far there has not been any, they just won't eat from the top.

:fish:


----------



## Fishy Freak

Some fish (Bottom and middle dwellers) don't often go to the top of the water and are more comfortable eating sinking foods. I wouldn't worry as long as they are eating.


----------



## msclark1964

Fishy Freak said:


> Some fish (Bottom and middle dwellers) don't often go to the top of the water and are more comfortable eating sinking foods. I wouldn't worry as long as they are eating.


They are definitely eating good so I am just going to keep an eye on them and make sure they are ok. Did a 20% water change today which should help too!


----------

